
Story time: the five children’s books every adult should read - Pandavonium
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jul/26/story-time-five-children-s-books-everyone-should-read-katherine-rundell
======
howard941
His Dark Materials trilogy? Definitely yes. Bump it to six and add Pat Frank's
_Alas, Babylon_.

------
musicale
His dark materials seems like it was supposed to be a sort of atheist narnia,
but Philip Pullman is just not as good a writer or storyteller as cs lewis
was. The tv show might improve upon the books though.

